# جهازكاشف ساهر كوبرا 9 باند موديل esd 7100



## سانتانا (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ............ وبعد​ 
كاشف رادار كوبرا ليزر 360 درجة جديد في الرياض
موديل الجهاز ESD7100
مميزات هذا الجهاز : -
1- يدعم جميع أجهزة الرادار الجديدة ويدعم موجة الليزر.
2- تنبية بصوت أشارة ويمكن التحكم في حجم الصوت.
3- التحكم في اختيار نظام المدينة ونظام الطرق السريعه.
4- سهل الاستخدام والتركيب .
5- يكشف 360 درجة.
6- يكشف قبل مسافة 1.5 الى 2 كيلوا متر تقريبا واحيانا أكثر.
7- صغير الحجم.
على فكره الجهاز9 باند مافيه فرق بينه وبين 12 باند لان الرادار يستخدم 
موجة k و موجة x فقط .
وكل الموجتين متوفرات في 9 باند و 12 باند يعني باقي الموجات مالها داعي يعني 9باند تكفي ولا حاجة لباقي الموجات 
وشي ثاني إذا كثر الباند يزعجك الجهاز من كثر مايرن على أشياء ثانية غير الرادار مثل أجهزة مراقبة الكهرب والكينود 
وغيرها
الصناعه صيني استيراد امريكي لأن شركه كوبرا امريكيه تصنع بصين زي شركه نوكيا تقريبا 
والسعر بحدود 700ريال
ملاحظة : داخل المدينة ( ساهر ) خارج المدينة ( رادار ) 
ملاحظة : معنى ( باند ) موجه فمثلاً 9 باند أي 9 موجات رادار مختلفة يدعمها 
ولكن المستخدم عندنا في الرادار هي موجة x وموجة k
الكميه محدوده والمراسله على الخاص او إيميل الهوت ميل
home_alone_itd​


----------



## سانتانا (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: جهازكاشف ساهر كوبرا 9 باند موديل esd 7100*

باقي كميه بسيطه بسعر 600 ولأكثر من حبه بـ 550​


----------

